# Shorts recommendations?



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Can anyone recommend some good shorts to me? I'm currently wearing the Performance Elite shorts and really like the chamois, but not the way they're cut. The back of the shorts comes halfway up my back! I tried on a few models last night, but none really clicked.

Pearl Izumi Ultrasensor- liked the cut of the short, but the chamois was overly padded IMO.
PI Microsensor- This chamois (3D Pro) was thinner, but the shorts themselves came up too far in the back.
Performance Ultimate- Nice chamois, the height in the back is right for my short torso, but the inseam is only 6" and I would prefer something in the 8" neighborhood 'cuz I have long legs. 

Has anyone tried the Terry T-shorts or Terry Bella shorts? Any other suggestions? Cost-wise, I'd like to stay below $100 if possible....no $170 Assos shorts for this girl....

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!

Becky


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I went through the same thing earlier this year when I decided to replace my PI 2006 Ultrasensors. They widened the chamois for 2007 and I didn't like them as much. I finally settled on the Sugoi RS Flex short. For me, the padding is just right and is more strategically placed than on some shorts. The material itself, while thin, provides quite a bit of compression. I also like the rise on them, especially in comparison to the PIs. bought my first pair at Team Estrogen for a whopping $120 but then found the 2006 version--which is essentially the same--at Campmor.com for considerably less. It pays to keep an eye on that site.

A couple of caveats with the RS shorts, though. The material will strike you as a little sheer, but once they're on, assuming they're not too small for you, you can't see anything "private." Also, they run a little big, so you might consider going down a size. 

I would also note that I also have a pair of Hincapie Power shorts. They're okay. The chamois is fine for most rides, but I find that the leg grippers don't stay put. I've also got a pair of PI Microsensors. They're also just okay, and I agree that the rise is very high. I also tried the Craft Master short and Shebeest Ultra D. They're both nice shorts, although I think the chamois was too thick for my tasted, but I didn't like how they fit on me.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I have recently gravitated to the Voler women's shorts. I love the fabric, grippers are great and the chamois isn't over done. www.velowear.com They often have great sales. Also really well made jerseys and jackets.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wife also loves Voler.*

She's tried both PI and Terry, but now wears nothing but Voler. If you can tolerate the looks, Hammer Nutrition makes them much more affordable.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks to all for your suggestions- checking them out now!



theBreeze said:


> I have recently gravitated to the Voler women's shorts. I love the fabric, grippers are great and the chamois isn't over done. www.velowear.com
> They often have great sales. Also really well made jerseys and jackets.


Which model of their shorts do you prefer? It looks like they have several, and the prices seem really reasonable too.


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Becky said:


> PI Microsensor- This chamois (3D Pro) was thinner, but the shorts themselves came up too far in the back.


I am LOL as I just bought that pair and I was thinking the same thing when I put them on. 

Oh well I don't notice it much once I get rollin'.

I actually wear PI tri shorts which i love most of the time, but for longer rides I prefer more padding.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I like the Avanti shorts. They are made with a heavier weight fabric, which I like. The Equipe shorts are 6 oz Nylon with no spandex, so aren't goign to provide as much support.


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

*Voler*

I have two pairs of the Voler Avanti shorts and I like them a lot. And, they were on sale for $35/pair - I bought two pairs for what I would have paid for one pair of PIs.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

My current favorites are my Zoot CylcleFits. The waistband is wide, isn't elasticized, and isn't too high rise (or too low rise). Just really comfortable. The chamois is sized well, too, and is integrated into the short so there is no seam on the outside (I can feel the seam on my Pearls and Sugois after about 40 miles).


----------



## TarBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

PI shorts all the way for me. Do agree that vertex 07 shorts are like the 05 range and a bit nappy-like at the back. Certainly high rise at back but actually I like a bit of a rise at back for warmth and coverage. 06 PI shorts were the ritz. Having said that PI are far better than most others that I've tried. Would like to try Assos but very $$


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

Sheila Moon makes fabulous shorts. They have a wide and comfortable "yoga waist" that doesn't cut into your belly, flattering cut, great chamois and cost $85. You can get the same exact fit and cut in short shorts, normal length shorts, knickers and tights. They do run a bit big, I went down a size in mine.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

How are the leg grippers on the Sheila Moon?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Lg*

I really like the Louis Garneau ergozone shorts. They are very comfortable, and the chamois is the perfect size and padding. They have little air holes for ventilation and this also helps avoid chafing.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

Grippers on the Sheila Moon shorts are normal grippers, not the silicon clear stuff that shoots out strings after a few washings.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Barbarella said:


> Sheila Moon makes fabulous shorts. They have a wide and comfortable "yoga waist" that doesn't cut into your belly, flattering cut, great chamois and cost $85. You can get the same exact fit and cut in short shorts, normal length shorts, knickers and tights. They do run a bit big, I went down a size in mine.


Where do you buy them? I am thinking of picking up a pair for my wife.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

You can get them online at
http://sheilamoon.com/
or see it there's a store near you
http://sheilamoon.com/services.asp


----------

